# Kylie oder Dannii Minouge



## neman64 (7 Okt. 2012)

Mit welcher der beiden Damen würdet ihr ins Bett gehen



 

 

Mit Kylie oder mit ihrer jüngeren Schwester Dannii


----------



## noelle (7 Okt. 2012)

Mit BEIDEN :thx:


----------



## Sareth (7 Okt. 2012)

Wie war die Frage :drip: achja, äh  Also wenn, dann auch beide :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Okt. 2012)

Wenn man nur eine haben kann dann Kylie


----------



## wolo1971 (7 Okt. 2012)

ist doch klar kylie


----------



## Airbus21258 (8 Okt. 2012)

Eindeutig nur mit Dannii!!!:drip:


----------



## tommie3 (8 Okt. 2012)

Was ne Frage,mit beiden natürlich.


----------



## Caine607 (8 Okt. 2012)

Mit beiden, denn das wäre wartet noch einen kleinen Moment, gleich kommt es. LEGENDÄR:WOW:


----------



## asche1 (8 Okt. 2012)

Immer diese entscheidungen


----------



## Morpheus33 (8 Okt. 2012)

Wiso nur eine ich nehm beide


----------



## Harper87 (8 Okt. 2012)

aber echt ich wer würde sich den hier NUR für eine endscheiden ?? 


ganz klar beide


----------



## strichnin (8 Okt. 2012)

Sowohl als Auch! Nur die Reihenfolge ist noch in Klärung...


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

strichnin schrieb:


> Sowohl als Auch! Nur die Reihenfolge ist noch in Klärung...



genau meine Meinung


----------



## berndspeter (8 Okt. 2012)

zuerst Kylie


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Hmmm... ich denke Dannii


----------



## relaxcat (13 Okt. 2012)

Eindeutig beide ;-)


----------



## goldlena (13 Okt. 2012)

Mit beiden natürlich


----------



## g-gentleman (15 Okt. 2012)

aufjedenfall mit kylie


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

Kylie, ganz eindeutig


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Kylie :drip:


----------



## BeerLover (25 Juli 2013)

Kylie, aber Dannii würde ich auch nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Juli 2013)

Mit beiden.


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Kylie für die Musik, Dannii beim Modeln...


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Klar wie Brühe: Dannii, weil sie mehr Kurven hat.


----------



## luckystarlight (24 Sep. 2013)

definitiv daniiiii


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Sep. 2013)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Klar wie Brühe: Dannii, weil sie mehr Kurven hat.



Ganz meine Meinung. :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2013)

Kylie und sonst keine, ohne wenn und aber...


----------



## Merker45 (30 Sep. 2013)

Mein Bett ist groß, da passen beide mit rein.


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

zuerst mit Kylie


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Kylie natürlcih


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Ganz klar: Kylie.


----------

